# Raquel Aviles



## clfsean (Jun 28, 2005)

She was a member of the Hung Sing Goon of Atlanta & lion drummer. She was 20 years old & on her way to Japan for a year as part of an exchange program with a college there. She was going to leave in a couple of weeks. She had worked her way out of a neighborhood many of us would consider rough & slummish in South Florida to being a academic star in Japanese language, aside from her family's native Cuban dialect of Spanish & English.

She was nobody important to the world like a military hero, MA founder or celebrity, but she was a daughter, girlfriend, friend, classmate & training partner to a few of us. That was her importance to us.

She'll be missed.


----------



## rutherford (Jun 28, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 28, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 28, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2005)

.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jul 25, 2005)

It's always tough handling the death of a loved one, especially one so young.  My condolences.

:asian:


----------



## kenpochad (Jul 25, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 25, 2005)

. 

:asian:


----------



## Lisa (Jul 25, 2005)

Having people that love you is what makes you important, IMHO.

 . :asian:


----------

